# Toc 1897 Falcon Yost Man. Ohio Bicycle



## cr250mark (Dec 18, 2022)

1897 Yost Falcon
Yost manufacturer Ohio
Started with Springfield bicycles high wheelers , Yost and Losier to sole Yost manufacturer

Gold crank as advertised
Spectacular Badge - Great detail

solid excellent original paint condition.
nicely patina’d

Can be a rider

missing 1 pedal - may be proprietary pedal
I’ll confirm this .

look at detail in the headset - sweet - Nickel Bars

leaf spring saddle- Great adjustable stem - Nickel is perfectly Green !

Check out slick slack adjusters

FYI- MILLION DOLLAR KICKSTAND WAS ADDED SIMPLY TO KEEP IT VERTICAL

tall frame - yost falcons seemed to breed some quality racer versions

grips been taped over for a long while
I have not investigated


serial number sit across like Davis along the outer case not across case like typically seen

shipping for complete bikes Seems to be the same $190 bucks ConUS-no Hawaii

free pick up - Lebanon swap


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2022)

$250


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 18, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> $250



Thanks Mike ND but thanks for the start off


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 18, 2022)

$275


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 18, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> $275



Thank you but ND


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 18, 2022)

300


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 18, 2022)

Thank You Mike for offer but 
ND 
Mark


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 18, 2022)

600


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 18, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> 600



Moving in the right direction thank you though ND yet .


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Dec 19, 2022)

800
What's the chain wheel thickness, please ?


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 19, 2022)

FreedomMachinist said:


> 800
> What's the chain wheel thickness, please ?



Jochen ,

Nice to hear from you
Hope all is going Fantastic for you on the other side of the big pond !
Hope your projects are coming along smoothly

I appreciate your offer , surely heading in good direction but still ND yet

keep in touch
Will measure chainring and post 

Mark


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello Mark.

Thanks for asking, I'm doing fine. This winter might get a bit colder as usual - gas tanks become empty, but riding my bikes keeps me warm 
And: long cold winter nights make a perfect setting for workshop-projects, right ?:  I'm just kidding, I really can't complain- personally the issue with russia, even though Ukrania is only 600 miles away, has no direct effect on my live, except everything gets more expensive at an even faster pace as before- but I feel sorry for the many refugees - I live in Cologne and there a quite a few of them here, with horrible stories.
Hope you are doing fine as well.  Keep in touch, and no worries on "No Deal"- it is a great machine, and great things have a great price 

Regards
Jochen


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 3, 2023)

Nice bike, Mark!  $900


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 3, 2023)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Nice bike, Mark!  $900



Ty Jim appreciate the feedback and the offer
Surely working in the right direction 
Still not there yet ND 
Thank you 
Mark


----------

